
The Basics of Web Application Security, Part 4: Protect Data in Transit - vog
http://martinfowler.com/articles/web-security-basics.html#ProtectDataInTransit
======
vog
_> They might be using an internet provider that injects content such as ads
into their web traffic, or they might even be in a country where the
government routinely surveils its citizens._

I love those subtle hints to the NSA. (Also, here in Germany the BND isn't any
different in spirit, they're just technically less capable than the NSA.)

~~~
pieter1976
There are plenty of countries that will do this. It is not a subtle hint about
the NSA.

------
brudgers
Link to the top of the article: [http://martinfowler.com/articles/web-
security-basics.html](http://martinfowler.com/articles/web-security-
basics.html)

